# Oh ****!



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Was looking to buy a cheap runaround say £400 found a cracking wee polo not a mark on it with 60,000 on the clock 2002 model... went on to price comparison websites and the lowest quote was £1100. This didnt make any sense to me as i currently have a 60 plate volvo c30 R design and it was only 750 quid last year. I only want this car car so that i can keep the c30 in good nick and rack up the miles on the polo....

This got me thinking:speechles... how much is my insurance going to be for the C30 this year?? 

Cheapest £1300!!!! how has my insurance doubled in a year!?!?!?!

I have to point out four years ago i got 3 points on my licence, and last year my car got written off in the snow, thus the purchase of the C30. This was all on my current insurance which came back at £750... surely insurance prices havent risen that much??

Other specs.

Car is garaged.
Only does around 9000 a year.
Im 21

Any ideas guys as this insurance hike might force me to sell the c30 as ive been saving expecting it to be around £700 again and the insurance is due in november and at this rate i would be about 500-600 short


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

either going to have to save a bit more mate. or ring your insurance see what they say?


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

I just dont get it though lol absolutely bizarre!


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

your total loss will hit you this yeah, even with protected NCB they will rack it up as your risk has altered in their eyes,
The year later it tends to drop again if all is well, I had the same thing a number of years ago.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

mine has gone up 20 quid a month so over a 100 quid, im now 25 and have 8 years ncb. 

will be on the phone to sky on monday as im not hapy with this price. they were quite a bit cheaper than they anyone else last year this time not so.

bloody cars, seriusly thinking about getting rid of mine and getting a cheap car.


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> your total loss will hit you this yeah, even with protected NCB they will rack it up as your risk has altered in their eyes,
> The year later it tends to drop again if all is well, I had the same thing a number of years ago.


But they knew about my total loss with the £750 quote last year... how can it go up a year later with a years ncb? doesnt make sense surealy a year after the accident im less of a risk than i was basically the week after


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Give them a call they'll knock it down. My renewal came through at about £100 more, phoned them up and they eventually took £750 off.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

I never listen to online quotes, always better to ring them, for an example I`m with Quinns Direct, paying (now it`s gone up) £611, goes online to compare quotes, Quinns £1425, think i`ll be sticking with their first offer lol.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

detaillover said:


> But they knew about my total loss with the £750 quote last year... how can it go up a year later with a years ncb? doesnt make sense surealy a year after the accident im less of a risk than i was basically the week after


did you change the car to the c30 before renewal of the policy totaling to that figure? also in your original statement you said it was last year the write off?

timeline of events in my understanding: - 
write off
renewal of £750
and this years renewal?

a years NCB tbh is worth F all in pure money terms when i played with mine online the difference without changing age came to the grand total of £8.

your age like my age will be going against you most. insurance generally has gone up 30.1% this year, last quarter (before riots) was for young driver -5.5%. now the riots for mine as a look quote came to around £15 - £20 extra atm with my current insurer

Also, quite strangely my insurer has always beaten the online quote system of their own.

TBH the renewal is not to November there is still quite alot of water to go under the bridge between now and then. I would wait till the quote arrives, if it is not decent do an online quote with them (your current insurer see how it compares), look at some others and get a quote from them, ring them up and say "your system quote says X, others are quoting me X what you going to do to keep my custom." atm majority of places will want to keep your money lining their pockets. end of.


----------

